# Hide and seek



## Battou (Jan 7, 2008)

I found him






Now I hide and he gets to seek 






Yeah, lighting kinda screwed these up but meh I have fun screwin with the turtle....twas worth it.


Further note I'll have some bigger ones tomorrow, had a massive brain fart when scanning not only these but a good handfull of todays scans


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 11, 2008)

this reminds me of the picture i took of my cat...i found him, too...


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Kittens are great, they get themselves into some of the weirdest places

like this one
http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-402.html


----------

